# Irish Horse Imports



## LeannePip (16 April 2015)

Just wondered if anyone had used them? 

I'm possibly looking for a new addition and saw them mentioned on another thread - i want something to eventually compete BE100 possibly more, BS etc the website has alot of horses that the discriptions fit the bill and about the right price but they all seem to have the same/ very similar discription - surely they cant have found lorry loads of BE/BS/BD potential horses, taht are all 'sweet' and then able to sell them for under 5k!?

If what they have is really what is described it would be worth a trip to ride a few, but not if they are all below average and not really what is described!


----------



## ihatework (16 April 2015)

Do a search on here.

They are a rough and ready Irish dealer who work on quick turnaround and low profit margin.

If you are looking for a green horse to bring on then you can do worse than look there, they aren't out to deceive you, but you do need to know what you want and it's not for the inexperienced.


----------



## vam (16 April 2015)

Have a look at there facebook at they keep that more up to date but really you have call them. I went down after telling them what I wanted but in the end nothing really grabbed me. Did like one mare but she was just too small but certainly a nice horse. 
It is very rough round the edges and as said take everyone with you that you want, there are no second viewings. Saw them loose schooled and jumped first.
Will possibly go back when they have the next lot in and see what they have got.
Nice people to chat to and very straight. Good luck


----------



## BroadfordQueen (16 April 2015)

I know someone who bought a 4yo from them, for around £4k. Had been broken but in the Irish way and wasn't really much to look at! Is now competing at BE Novice, clear xc pretty much every time out, as a 6yo. Looks like a totally different horse! That said, she is a very good jockey having competed at advanced. Definitely worth a look I would think, but whatever you get would require lots of work!


----------



## FireFly29 (16 April 2015)

I've been before, but like Vam nothing really grabbed me, but they do go over to Ireland about once a month I think so worth going when they've just got back.
I'd go again if I was looking for another.
Mark Bosanko in Devon might also be worth a look, he has some lovely warmblood event/sj types.


----------



## LeannePip (16 April 2015)

Okay thank you - i thought that might be the case! Are there any other places people would suggest to have a look?


----------



## Joss (16 April 2015)

I agree with all other posts. We bought a nice raw 4 year old from there in October last year. He is indeed a sweet character with plenty of potential but green as grass. 
Worth a look if you are happy to start from scratch & not in a hurry.


----------



## FireFly29 (16 April 2015)

Here's the link to Mark Bosankos website, as I said on my other post he does have some nice horses in.
http://www.bosankosportshorses.com/index.php?/horses-for-sale


----------



## flipthelid (16 April 2015)

I've just bought a lovely, lovely horse from Stafford Barton Stud in Devon. Had a similar budget to you and he came in under and was worth every penny. I did by unbroken but he arrived with me on 11th March and is now backed and hacking quietly on his own - he is the easiest and nicest horse I have ever dealt with. They had a good selection when I went from unbroken to a couple ready to event/SJ now. Definitely worth a look!


----------



## JDChaser (16 April 2015)

I bought a 3 year old from there two years ago, mostly because I couldn't be bothered to go to Ireland to look!! He is now rising 5, and is fabulous. I bought him just as an unbroken "as he comes" Irish sports horse. He's so straight moving and easy going and steady, such an awesome hunter already. He's my lovely relaxing alternative to my thoroughbreds  I found the company totally open and easy to deal with, I'd certainly go back.


----------



## Llanali (17 April 2015)

I bought a barely broken irish lass from there three years ago. She's now my darling girl, capable of newcomers on Saturday, novice sressage on sunday, hunting with my novice husband on a Tuesday and letting my 18 month old daughter lead her around and wash her legs.

Totally rough and ready, you will be expected to make your decision whilst still there, but honest and straight.


----------



## JC1 (17 April 2015)

I bought a lovely horse last year from Shane Walsh in Faringdon, Oxon. He was very nice to deal with and has some lovely horses.


----------



## LCH611 (19 April 2015)

They go to Goresbridge and buy a job lot every time and look to sell about 200 a year. The law of averages says that some will be crackers, and some less so, but we are very happy with the one we have had from them As others have said don't go if you are not knowledgeable, able to take on something that will need a lot of work, and happy to make a decision then and there.


----------



## Dusty85 (19 April 2015)

Their website is really out of date- look at the Facebook page/give them a call. 

They have horses that have been brought over from Ireland and are green and unpolished- but they do have some nice types in. I ws tempted to go and almost did but ended up finding what i wanted. 

Agree- they don't do second viewings- so take everyone with you who you want to give an opinion. They like you to be fairly decisive- be specific about what you want- they will pull a horse out of the stable and if you don't like it, say so, they will move onto the next. They tend to sell fairly quickly too, so they like you to make a decision pending vetting there and then as they have people coming to view all the time.


----------



## xspiralx (19 April 2015)

As others have said, they're definitely rough and ready and you'd want to be experienced and confident, but I found them straight and honest to deal with.

I bought my boy from there 2 1/2 years ago and he cost under 3k, there were several very nice smart horses there for under 4k. Mine is quirky and difficult but has plenty of talent, jumping BN and Discovery now and should move up to Newcomers this year. 

You don't get too much of a ridden trial though, you can see them loose schooled and loose jumped and ride them in the school but the surface isn't great so you get a feel of w, t, c and a bit of a pop but that's about it. The horses tend to be green and you see them as they come - it's not the place for a polished youngster - but that's why they are a fraction of the cost.


----------



## zF124 (26 September 2020)

LeannePip said:



			Just wondered if anyone had used them?

I'm possibly looking for a new addition and saw them mentioned on another thread - i want something to eventually compete BE100 possibly more, BS etc the website has alot of horses that the discriptions fit the bill and about the right price but they all seem to have the same/ very similar discription - surely they cant have found lorry loads of BE/BS/BD potential horses, taht are all 'sweet' and then able to sell them for under 5k!?

If what they have is really what is described it would be worth a trip to ride a few, but not if they are all below average and not really what is described!
		
Click to expand...

I purchased 3 off Irish horse imports. The first I clearly just got lucky with (she was perfect). The next two had serious problems and I would not purchased again. The first was sent with a huge cyst like lump under his girth area. And my latest with severe locking stifles. I asked them if they would purchase her back for less money (I purchased her for £1500 + £700 delivery) and they said they’d take her back for £200. Absolutely mortified and disgusted. Will not use again. They don’t check over the horses properly and have the same description for each that comes in. I was lucky with the first!


----------



## BronsonNutter (27 September 2020)

I haven't bought through them - was all pencilled in to go but then found my new girl a few days beforehand. 
However, I have quite a few clients who have bought through them - and subsequently vetted a few horses in their new homes during the trial period. They have taken back the ones that have had problems without issue as far as I am aware, which is more than can be said for most dealers.


----------



## Rosietaz (27 September 2020)

A tutor from my old college has a mare from Irish imports, won at HOYS with her, and recently took her to her last international competition (1.15)


----------

